# R.I.P Cookie



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, I had a pet rat named cookie and he died this morning of cancer.  I don't know if there is much more to say though... Besides the fact that he gets to see his brother Oreo in heaven today


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how it feels to lose a pet like that- the little ones still leave big holes in your heart


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

